# Best Jigsaw I've used



## Beginningwoodworker

Thanks for the review.


----------



## mondak

I don't own the bosch jig saw, but have heard that it is a top rated tool.


----------



## Eric_S

The only negative is the angle adjuster. It has set angle locks that can't be adjusted but since Im mainly using it for 90 degree cuts its not a big deal to me.


----------



## tierraverde

I bought the palm version rather than the handle one and I would give it 5 stars also.
When you set it with wide open orbiting, it cross cuts thru a 2×6 of pine in seconds. When you need a precision cut, with no orbiting, it's very controllable and a nice smooth cut.

Thanks


----------



## kizerpea

I have the bosch 584vs barrel grip..had it for 10 ys worth the little extra u pay.. most of my hand tools are bosch. i like to buy tools one time.


----------



## lew

Thanks for the review, Eric.

Looks like the design makes it very comfortable to use.

Lew


----------



## RogerBean

I've had one of these for a year or so, and while it's not a tool that I use a lot, I've been very satisfied with it. Smooth operation and the Bosch blades cut very well. In fact, I've become quite a fan of Bosch routers, drills, screwdrivers, etc. Quiet, smooth, precise, and reliable. Thanks for the review.
Roger


----------



## tierraverde

I have to agree on Bosch tools.
I've never encountered a bad product.
Jigsaw blades are second to none.


----------



## Chipy

Bosch is the king of Jig saws but the Dewalt is a close second.Nice review!


----------



## isptpr

Agree 100% Eric. Bosch makes a great jig saw.


----------



## roofner

Question I had a bandsaw but did not have room enough in my small shop.
Im thinking for the few times I used my bandsaw this bosch 365 would work to substitue
for the bandsaw and would get more use and solve my problem.


----------

